

Chronos 2.1.0 for Mesos Released - ssorallen
http://mesosphere.io/2013/12/17/new-chronos-2.1.0-for-mesos-released/

======
florianleibert
Great job, ross, brenden, harry & matt!

------
tillt
looks great!

